# منتجات البحر الميت من بيوتي ستار



## so sweet (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تحية لجميع الفراشات
جبت لكم منتجات البحر [URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/t30969/"]الميت [/URL]بس [URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/t30969/"]هالمرة [/URL]غييييييييييييييييييييير





المنتجات تبع شركة بيوتي ستار العالمية
والله يشهد قبل ما اكون مندوبة لهم جربت معظم منتجاتهم عشان ما احط شي في ذمتي
ماتصدقون كيف تغيرت بشرتي ، البياض والصفاء والنعومة
اختفت الحبوب والرؤوس السوداء وكل من شافني سألني عن بشرتي
صديقاتي واهلهم كلهم صاروا مايستعملون غيره
بالاضافة لفوائدة الجمالية يعالج الاكزيما والصدفية والحساسية والام الظهر ويهدي الاعصاب
وحدة من زميلاتي كانت تعاني من الآم شديدة في الظهر ونفسيتها تعبانة ، نصحتها بالاملاح الخاصة بالاستحمام، جربتها ومن يومها وهي كل يوم تدعي لي، 
طبعا منتجاتهم متنوعة وكثيرة بس وربي انها افضل منتجات مرت علي واسعارها معقولة بالنسبه للنتائج اللي بتشوفونها
اللي حابة تعرف عن المنتجات المتوفرة واسعارهم
ترد علي
وانا حاضرة لعيونكم



​


----------

